# Abtisbrücke - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 16
Hier sieht die Brücke noch sehr romantisch aus. Leider steht sie nicht mehr
und musste einem Neubau weichen. Ein Sommertag mit viel Ungeziefer in
der Luft - ein ungemütlicher Vormittag am Bauwerk. Das Bild der Mühle, mit 
dem gleichen Namen, wird nachgeliefert.

Here the bridge still looks very romantic. Unfortunately, it no longer stands
and had to give way to a new building. A summer with lots of vermin in the
air - an uncomfortable forenoon on the building. The image of the mill of
the same name, is resupplied.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your paintings are like taking a tour of Bavaria. Thank you for sharing your country with us. I so wish I had the money to visit Europe. So much history and beauty to see. Great painting Ernst.

Deine Bilder sind wie eine Tour von Bayern. Vielen Dank für Ihr Land mit uns teilen. Ich wünschte, so hatte ich das Geld, um Europa zu besuchen. So viel Geschichte und Schönheit zu sehen. Bedeutendes Gemälde Ernst.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another incredible piece. Thanks so much for being a part of this group and sharing your work with us.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing! Schone arbeit! 

I too am loving the tour!

I lived in Ansbach, Germany in 1980 and 1981. Loved it! Miss it a lot. Have forgotten most of the Deutsche I once knew. Have not forgotten the beauty of the country or the people!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Herzlichen Dank für Ihren Besuch an der alten Brücke! 

*Terry*, ich glaube auch bei Ihnen gibt es genügend interessante Motive.
Bayern ist schön, aber auch sehr weit und sehr teuer.

*Susan*, Sie waren sicher in Katterbach bei Ansbach? Leider nur 2 Jahre.
Das Gebiet Franken ist ein herrliches Gebiet, mit schönen Fachwerkhäusern,
gutem Wein und gutem Essen.

Thank you for your visit at the old bridge!

*Terry*, I think even if you are there enough interesting motives.
Bavaria is beautiful, but also very far and very expensive.

*Susan*, you were safe in Katterbach in Ansbach? Unfortunately, just 2 years.
The area Franken is a magnificent area, with beautiful half timbered houses, 
good wine and good Eating.

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You are correct Ernst, two years wasn't enough. 

We did have a couple bombs go off at the time, one injured or killed a Army colonel, the other went off in a building housing military families. We all had to keep an eye for objects out of place in hallways etc, because the one bomb was a fire extinguisher. Overall we were safe enough and the German population there were amazing, loving people.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wonderful Picture Ernst! I especially like the red signs.. the rest of the picture is subdued.. and it just lights everything up.. Great piece!

D


----------

